# Looking for a job



## julie05 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi I'm just 5 months in Australia holding. A fiance visa i just got married last week June 30,2018, I'm just really want to have job near to my place capalaba Queensland ,but my experience is all factory I hope i cant find a job I'm just so boring in house!!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

If you really want to get a job, I suggest you do a Certificate 3 in Ageing Support.
There is always demand for workers un the aged care field.


----------

